# rootzwiki app



## nerogold (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys bought the paid paid app a while back but cannot access no more from my tb ,any suggestions, thank you.


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

The rootzwiki admins turned off some server features that were causing issues. This means no rootzwiki app until that gets worked out which may take a while. Use the tapatalk app in the market instead.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nerogold (Aug 22, 2011)

Will try that, thank u.


----------

